# Aruba -



## gnipgnop (Mar 18, 2022)

Just read this morning - As of March 19, all travelers to Aruba will No Longer be required to present a Covid 19 negative test result or proof of vaccination.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm so surprised no one is interested in this notice.  I worked for a week trying to get my vaccination and booster into a digital QR code.  I finally got it then after 2 weeks this announcement was posted on the Aruba web page.  I for one, am so happy this is no longer needed which is a good sign that Covid has been controlled somewhat in Aruba.  Leaving in May, sure hope it stays this way.


----------



## silentg (Mar 19, 2022)

gnipgnop said:


> Just read this morning - As of March 19, all travelers to Aruba will No Longer be required to present a Covid 19 negative test result or proof of vaccination.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## silentg (Mar 19, 2022)

gnipgnop said:


> I'm so surprised no one is interested in this notice.  I worked for a week trying to get my vaccination and booster into a digital QR code.  I finally got it then after 2 weeks this announcement was posted on the Aruba web page.  I for one, am so happy this is no longer needed which is a good sign that Covid has been controlled somewhat in Aruba.  Leaving in May, sure hope it stays this way.


Have good time!


----------



## RALnGA (Mar 20, 2022)

Of those that have visited Aruba which Marriott Resort, Ocean Club or Surf Club is the better of the two? We are an older couple just wanting to relax by the pool or ocean mostly. Plus, must have a balcony with at least an ocean view. I was thinking about a studio. Any other suggestions/tips are welcome.
Thanks
RAL


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 21, 2022)

RALnGA said:


> Of those that have visited Aruba which Marriott Resort, Ocean Club or Surf Club is the better of the two? We are an older couple just wanting to relax by the pool or ocean mostly. Plus, must have a balcony with at least an ocean view. I was thinking about a studio. Any other suggestions/tips are welcome.
> Thanks
> RAL



We never stayed at any of the Marriott's in Aruba because we prefer Eagle beach.  However, we sent our granddaughter to the Ocean Club (with a Guest Certificate) as a honeymoon gift.   They had a one bedroom with a partial ocean view and they loved it.  It is much quieter than the Surf Club but you do have use of their amenities except for the lazy river.  They told us it was the perfect spot for them cause they could walk everywhere they wanted to go.  They did a couple of tours and were picked up right at the Resort.  I think Ocean Club would be best for your comfort and relaxation.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 21, 2022)

gnipgnop said:


> Just read this morning - As of March 19, all travelers to Aruba will No Longer be required to present a Covid 19 negative test result or proof of vaccination.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news but please note that Aruba is still listed as Level 4 Very High level of COVID 19. Also, you are still required to have a negative COVID Test within 1 day before returning to the US. Perhaps these restrictions will change by your trip in May.









						COVID-19 and Travel
					

CDC travel recommendations during the COVID-19 pandemic.




					wwwnc.cdc.gov
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joyzilli (Mar 21, 2022)

We just came back from Ocean Club in February.  Although we loved the resort, in that it's smaller than the Surf Club (where we have always stayed in the past), our "oceanview" room was really a view of the bushes and walkway - no view at all!!  All rooms, except Oceanfront, are considered Oceanview.  I would try to at least be in the rooms that are in the inner part of the horseshoe facing the pool.  We were on the other side facing the Marriott Stellaris Hotel.  Also, the Palapa situation is horrible.  We had to get up at 5:30 and wait until the towel hut opened at 7 in order to get a palapa, otherwise you are in the sun all day.


----------



## mark201235 (Mar 21, 2022)

From visitaruba.com:

*Latest Updates*

March 18, 2022 – _*During the period Mar 12 – Mar 17, active cases decreased to 40 with 47 new cases , 69 recoveries and no deaths registered.  *_Between March 12th and March 17th the total number of active COVID-19 coronavirus cases has decreased to *40* (33 residents and 7 non-residents). The total cases to date is *33843* (29262 residents and 4581 non-residents). The total recovered is *33591 *(29022 residents and 4569 non-residents). The number of deaths related to COVID-19 is *212* (207 residents and 5 non-residents). There are currently *6* persons hospitalized (2 in Aruba and 4 in Colombia), *4* of whom are in intensive care (0 in Aruba and 4 in Colombia).

Our daughter and granddaughter just returned from Aruba this past Saturday and my wife & I will be visiting the end of next month. Although we are both vaccinated and boosted it was nice to see that they modified their entry requirements. Most resorts charging $50 for antigen test to return to USA. Looking forward to our visit.

Mark


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 24, 2022)

Just snagged an exchange into a 2BR at Surf Club for September!  Here's hoping the re-entry Covid test requirement is lifted by then too!  Along with the airplane mask mandate!

Do most rent a car for the week?  Is there there stuff in walking distance from the Marriott so that a car would not be needed?  Whats the best option for airport transport if not renting a car?


----------



## gln60 (Mar 25, 2022)

We have used Bully taxi service for years...very reliable..great communication..uses nice vans..they always have no problem stopping at a grocery store and waiting while you shop when on the way to the Surf Club..highly recommend


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 4, 2022)

gln60 said:


> We have use Bully taxi service for years...very reliable..great communication..uses nice vans..they always have no problem stopping at a grocery store and waiting while you shop when on the way to the Surf Club..highly recommend



Not sure how long ago you used Bully taxi, but I emailed him for his services about 2 months ago and the reply from him was that he no longer was in service due to medical reasons.


----------



## gln60 (Apr 4, 2022)

gnipgnop said:


> Not sure how long ago you used Bully taxi, but I emailed him for his services about 2 months ago and the reply from him was that he no longer was in service due to medical reasons.


My daughter and boyfriend used Bully taxi service when vacationing in Aruba 3 weeks ago…Bully wasn’t the driver for their round trip service to and from the Surf Club…Bully,was in fact, ill 2 months ago,but my daughter told me she saw him dropping off a family at the airport before she departed Aruba


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 30, 2022)

So good to know Bully is feeling better.  He is a wonderful person.


----------



## gln60 (May 1, 2022)

gnipgnop said:


> So good to know Bully is feeling better.  He is a wonderful person.


It’s a family run business…..Bully is indeed a great guy.


----------

